# identification



## mikethemushroomman (Apr 24, 2017)

can someone point me in the right direction on what these may be? growing in my yard near cedar trees


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Although it is pretty old it appears it may be something in the Leccinum genus. It appears thwere maybe tiny 'scabers' (Fibers sticking out a tiny bit) on the stem which would place it in the Leccinum genus. It could also be in the Suilus genus. Mushrooms with tubes instead of gills are generally called bolete types though true boletes are different.


----------

